# Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt
Wird es diesmal besser?​*
*Der Stint ist ein reiner Saisonfisch, der keine all zu große Rolle in der Fischerei spielt, aber traditionell noch befischt wird. Die Schwärme sind nun an der Küste angekommen, sie werden bis März bis nach Hamburg hochziehen. Auch viele Angler holen sich da ihren Anteil an den "Gurkenfischen", jetzt sind zuerst mal die Fischer an der Küste dran mit fangen. Der Stint wurde auch immer weniger. Wie die aktuelle Saison ausfallen wird, muss sich erst zeigen*

An der Küste wäre der Stint nun angekommen, die Fischerei würde beginnen, meldet das Hamburger Abendblatt:
https://www.abendblatt.de/region/ni...ist-da-An-den-Kuesten-beginnt-die-Saison.html

Auch wenn der Stint finanziell keine große Rolle in der Fischerei spielt, gibt es noch ein paar Fischer, die ihn fangen und vermarkten.

Erst dieses Jahr im März zur Stintsaison in Hamburg mussten wir berichten, dass schon zum zweiten Mal in Folge die Stintfänge der Fischer deutlich nachgelassen hatten, auch Angler fingen immer weniger:
Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe

Leider war dem aktuellen Artikel der Abendzeitung nicht zu entnehmen, wie groß die Schwärme wären oder wie der Bestand aussieht - nur, dass es nun losgehen würde mit der Fischereisaison.

Wie immer werden wir auch da dran bleiben..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

naja, wenn die "saison" so wird wie letztes und vorletztes jahr, dann
kann man das wort eigentlich nicht mehr gebrauchen..

habe da kein gutes gefühl beim stint,
obwohl die bestände schon mal ganz gut waren..


von zukünfitger ausbaggerung der elbe gar nicht zu reden..


----------



## Maxthecat (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

Moin !
Richtig und der Zander wird sich auch nicht darüber freuen mit dem ausbaggern der Elbe ! Das sieht man hier oben an der Nordsee im Watt auch . Diese schmierige Schlammschicht die vom verklappen des Baggerschlamms her kommt , legt sich wie ein Leichentuch auf dem Wattboden ab . Darunter stirbt denn jedes Leben ab !


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*



hans albers schrieb:


> naja, wenn die "saison" so wird wie letztes und vorletztes jahr, dann
> kann man das wort eigentlich nicht mehr gebrauchen..
> 
> habe da kein gutes gefühl beim stint,
> ...


Deswegen wundert mich das, dass die da nicht näher drauf eingegangen sind vom Abendblatt. 

Die normalen Medien sind da ja normal immer schnell dabei, wenns was zu schützen gibt..

Zumal das ja nix Unbekanntes ist mit dem Rückgang..


----------



## STRULIK (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

Moin,

kann jemand sagen, wo man Stinte bestellen kann?
Wohne in Süd-deutschland.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

als Köfi oder zum essen?

Köfi gibts mehrere Quellen:
Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?


----------



## STRULIK (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

Hallo Thomas,

die würde ich gerne zum eigenen Verzehr nehmen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

dann wirds schwieriger, das hatten wir noch nicht, muss ich mal checken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

ob die verschicken weiss ich nicht, aber die haben/verkaufen, wenn genug da sein sollte:
http://www.elbfischer-buckow.de/Stint-Essen-Fest
https://www.grubes-fischerhuette.de/


----------



## harzsalm (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

Die  Stinte  werden hier bei uns immer in Gastätten an der Elbe zum Verzehr  angeboten.Oft muss man Platzreservierungen  6 Wochen vorher anmelden.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass ein Versand möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

vor allem nicht, wenns tatsächlich immer weniger werden - dann werden die das lieber in den eigenen Restaurants verkaufen, ist ja klar.

Da aber Fragen nix kostet, hab ich die Adressen halt mal rausgesucht


----------



## STRULIK (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

Danke Thomas, werde mal versuchen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?*

#6#6#6


----------

